# Copyworld Wars - Smok Skyhook



## boxerulez (31/10/16)

This is really entertaining, Ijoy again lambasting in their pages the fact this time that SMOK made a "copy" of their RDTA Box.


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Vaping on 12.8ml of the same juice all day long and you'll have vaper's fatigue like hell. 5ml max and then change.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (1/11/16)

Its basically a big RDTA. So the tank of the RDTA is part of the mod @Daniel


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Sorry @Daniel 

I accidentally deleted your post instead of mine.

Is is as @Vapington said. The tank is part of the mod.


----------

